# ONLINE - D20 Crossover Game via Yahoo Groups



## Aidan (Oct 25, 2003)

The Sphere of Aidan 

Aidan Sphere is a D20 cross-system game. Starfleet and Elves. Elves and Jedi, Wookies and Naussicans. Elven Jedi… Fantasy elements will be present, developing alongside technology and reason.

The 1st wave of PCs will be Starfleet Officers, bearing the rank of Lt. They will be on board the USS Kestrel.

The ship has a crew of 22, so positions and departments are at a premium. All characters have the option of being on the bridge crew: positions will be filled with 1st come 1st served. Completed concepts and character sheets will be required to secure a position. The Captain will be an NPC.

Characters begin play at 3rd level. Regardless of system used, the character should choose a D20 Modern Occupation or a Spycraft Department as part of their background. Players are free to choose their class from any number of D20 supplements, but the GM has final say if a class or feat is permitted. 

In my experience, the effects of ECL are greatly diminished in a PBEM. As a result, PCs may choose races that normally have an ECL of 3 or less without penalty. There are plenty of race conversions available on the net, and I am willing to entertain just about any Star Trek character, moulded to fit the campaign. Bear in mind that you are Starfleet officers.

As a PBEM, we will proceed at the pace of the slowest poster. The GM reserves the right to ‘ghost’ characters to move the story along.

The campaign? 

This campaign begins just after the battle to retake DS9 of the Dominion War. The Kestrel will be lost to a distant part of the galaxy.

The 1st premise of this game is that returning home is not a viable option. Details will be made clear in game, but attempts to return home will be met with failure.

The 2nd premise is that the campaign will take place in a sector of a galaxy with my version of a Dyson Sphere. I have given thought to how a lot of this will work, but I am not a physicist. Physics will give way to my imagination.

I'm looking for a few more players and plan to start next week sometime.

Any takers?


----------



## Jakathi (Oct 26, 2003)

*i'd like to play. here's the basic history of the character.*

POWERS:
Polymorph, can change her shape at will, true form is that of a huge 7 headed dragon or that of an exotic looking woman in her 20’s with white hair and translucent gold eyes.
Immortal, can only be killed by beheading
Adamantine symbiont: acts as a living body armor capable of producing any edged weapon as well as chains. Will take her body over if she is unable to protect herself. (Does not have it before Shao Kahn kidnaps her, post-middle earth)
Psionic: is an accomplished psionic and clairvoyant with abilities ranging from telepathy to psychokinesis to precognition. 
She is incredibly strong and fast. Has heightened senses, can see in the dark, can sense undead and summon spirits/shadows to aid her. She is also a highly skilled martial artist with a great deal of knowledge in the occult.

HISTORY
Soralis was born in the sierra mountains on earth more than 1400 years ago. When she was nearly an adult, her tribe was attacked and slaughtered by a rival band. These marauders tortured and killed her entire family before turning on her. They also tortured her and finally disemboweled her before burying her alive. It took her a year and a day to tunnel out of the mass grave they had thrown her in. When she got out, she was understandably deranged and went on a three year killing spree that took out several Mayan cities including Teotihuacán, Xochilnac and Cuetzpalli.

When she was done, she eventually made her way to Europe where she encountered an immortal called Methos. He brought her back to the realm of the sane and taught her many things before giving her the name ‘Soralis de Mordant’, the harvester of souls. He then sent her against his former allies and gleefully watched her decimate them. 

For several centuries, she traveled, killing evil sorcerers, mages and demons before finally meeting an idiotic mage bent on world domination. This mage foolishly opened a portal to hell, which she closed at the expense of winding up in that terrible place. 

She spent around a hundred years there before managing to kill the first evil’s second in command. She refused to take his place, thereby earning the first evil’s anger and the Powers That Be favor. The PTB whisked her away to Middle Earth as a ‘reward’ for her behavior in hell.

There, she was captured by a Ringwraith and taken to Dol Guldur. While being held captive there, she befriended another prisoner, the elf-warden Haldir of Lothlorien. Together, they managed to escape and made their way to Haldir’s home with the help of the wizard Gandalf. Now Soralis is residing in Lothlorien, aiding the elves and keeping the forces of Dol Guldur at bay with her fire and spells.


CURRENT HISTORY:
She spent around 500 yrs in middle earth. Sometime during her stay there, she  was ambushed by a powerful hell-god called Shao Kahn and taken to Outland, where she was subjugated to terrible experiments that finally ended with a living adamantine based symbiont attached to her skellital structure. She was rescued by an external mutant called Prophet who recruited her into an ancient order called the Shadowlords.

These Shadowlords are protectors and defenders of the cosmos and are ordained to keep the balance between good and evil. Now, Soralis is the protector of earth and is doing a fairly good job at irritating the various evil powers that threaten it. 

STATISTICS
Soralis is the daughter of Rayden the thunder god (Mortal Kombat template) and a female dragonlord. She is in fact the reincarnation of the Isisethren, a daughter of Osiris and Isis, and as the Isisethren, the ruler of Limbo, a buffer zone between heaven and hell. (in my cosmos, limbo is similar to D&D outlands). However, while in mortal form, Limbo is ruled by the Isisethren’s second in command. 

The Isisethren habitually reincarnates into mortal form so she can be truly just when judging mortal souls. For if one does not walk in a mortal’s shoes, how can she be any judge of mortal actions?

Due to her own past, the first evil, Shao Kahn and various devils and demons want her head on a plate and her hide for a rug. However, she does have one thing going for her. They are forbidden from subverting her to their will as they cannot influence Limbo and compromise its neutrality. That doesn’t mean they can’t torture and kill her for other reasons. They just can’t use her as a jumping post to open heaven like a ripe peach. 

Soralis has many of the dragonlord powers as well as some greater spirit based powers. 

*****************
Adamantine symbiont
Nat Armor: Increases by +6 (hey, its adamantine)
Hive Senses: +6 Spot, +6 listen
All Around Vision: Also granted by Hive. Can't be flanked

Absorb Damage: Symbiotic cells can naturally absorb damage done to host. Absorbs the first 5 damage of any attack, can absorb up to 100 points of damage, "flushes" 20 points a day. Example: On Monday it absorbs 85 points of damage. If it was attacked again that day, it could only absorb 15 more. A day passes. Now, on Tuesday, it has "healed" 20 points, dropping its absorbed damage to 65, and can absorb 35 more (65 + 35 = 100).

Built In Weapon: Can form any edged weapon, as a standard action, to appear in creature's hand. This weapon is adamintium, and so has the natural properties associated with that metal (see DMG).

These abilities would probably be about CR +2, maybe 3. 
***********************************************
Dragonlord
Ages ago, the hell-goddess Tiamat captured a descendant of Bahuma and forced him to have intercourse with her. She had planned on using the resulting children to foment confusion and dismay among the various good-aligned dragons. 
Tiamat’s plans went wrong. Instead of having the form of a metallic dragon and the heart and soul of an evil, chromatic dragon, the exact opposite happened. Her children possessed her basic form and abilities, but had the general disposition of a good-aligned or neutral dragon. 
The young dragonlords were quick to hide their natures and escaped hell at the first opportunity. When they reached the earth realms, they spread throughout the various dimensions, gleefully creating havoc among their mother’s forces.


Medium-size Outsider (Dragon, Fire, Good)
Hit Dice: 10d8+50 (95 hp)
Initiative: +2 (+2 Dex)
Speed: 30 ft, Fly 60 ft (Good)
AC: 36 (+2 Dex, +24 natural)
Attacks: Bite +17 melee, 2 claws +12 melee
Damage: Bite 1d6+7, claw 1d4+3
Face/Reach: 5 ft by 5 ft/5 ft
Special Attacks: X
Special Qualities: X, blindsight, fire subtype
Saves: Fort +12, Ref +9, Will +11
Abilities: Str 24, Dex 14, Con 20, Int 18, Wis 18, Cha 24
Skills: Balance: +30 Climb: +30. Craft/knowledge: any 8 +30 Gather information: +20 Intimidate: +30
Hide: +30 Jump: +30 Move Silently: +30 Perform any 8: +30 Search: +30 Sense motive: +30 Spellcraft: +30 Survival: +30 Swim: +30
Feats: acrobatic alert blind fight combat expertise lightning reflexes endurance diehard 
improved grapple improved unarmed strike iron will self-sufficient track 
Fly 90ft Good/Agile (depending on form)
Challenge Rating: 18
Alignment: Any good, usually neutral good with amoral tendencies 
Breath Weapon: cone of fire 10d8 hit points, + 10d4 hit points until put out
Breath Weapon: Mist. Acts as a healing spell of at least 15th level
Blindsight: Using nonvisual senses, such as sensitivity to vibrations, scent, acute hearing, 
the creature maneuvers and fights as well as sighted creatures. Invisibility and darkness are irrelevant, though the creature still can't discern ethereal beings. The creature does not need to make Spot or Listen checks to notice creatures within 100.
Fire Subtype (Ex): Fire immunity, double damage from cold except on a successful save.
Darkvision out to 60 feet
Resistance to acid 10, cold 10, and electricity 10
natural weapons are treated as magic weapons for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction
Spell resistance equal to creature’s HD + 10 (maximum 35).
+4 racial bonus on Fortitude saves against poison
low-light vision
Partial immunity to sleep, highly resistant to it (90%)
Fear while in draconian form, 
holy aura, can be masked at will.
Comprehend languages-always active
Psionics (true telekinesis, telepathy, mindlink, empathy, daze, hallucinate, manufacture memory)
Magic use (invisibility, any healing spell, greater invisibility etc)
Shapechange at will
Doesn’t need much sleep. 4 hrs a day.


----------



## Jakathi (Oct 26, 2003)

*haven't quite figured out the 3e character version. yikes*

*scritches head


----------



## Aidan (Oct 27, 2003)

That's quite the well thought out character.

I'm not quite sure how it fits into my opening concept though.
Perhaps as someone the crew of the Kestrel discovers?

And while I'm lax on ECL, I don't see how a 500 year old immortal could be third level.


----------



## Aidan (Oct 27, 2003)

Jakathi, I also wonder, was there some cross/ thread chaos happening here?

Where you intending to post to The Sphere of Aidan?

My cast consists so far of:

Captain Azran Orias (A joined Trill, 5th Level Character, NPC)

Security Chief, 'Tactical Second' (Kzin male, 3rd Level, PC)
Communications Officer Takket, (Vulcan Male. 3rd Level, PC)
Tactical and Operations Officer 'Garret' (Human Male, 3rd Level, PC)


----------



## Jakathi (Oct 27, 2003)

*actually, if its set in the star trek universe, she'd possibly be closer to 2000 yrs*

but then if she's a star-flet officer, she could have entered in the academy and the base character stats could be from her training in an official setting. Also, unlike Q, she has had to learn how to blend into human society, so that means appearing less powerful than she really is and she has absolutely no problems with taking orders from less powerful characters. This comes from her earlier training as a mercenary: there is only one master in the circle and if it isn't you, too bad. And with all her problems (half of hell and her crazed relatives after her) would make for interesting character relations.


----------



## Jakathi (Oct 27, 2003)

*actually no.*

she comes from an agalm (misspell) universe. where star wars, star-gate, middle-earth, mortal kombat buffy, angel and a heck and alot of other elements are present. (middle earth is an alternate earth in that cosmos)


----------



## Jakathi (Oct 27, 2003)

*either that or we could go with 1990/1400 yrs stats and a spatial anomaly*

gotta love those.


----------



## Jakathi (Oct 27, 2003)

*so, if the time/spatial anomaly is used,*

she will probably be very disoriented and a great many of her skills would probably be useless or drastically decreased.


----------



## Aidan (Oct 27, 2003)

OK, Works, but with 'crunchy bits' modified slightly.

Can only be killed by having head lopped off by Adamantine or magical weapon (or Lightsaber !).

No ECL for that.

Can take the Psionic Template from the Psionics Handbook. I'd restrict her to Clairsentient Powers.

No ECL for that.

The rest is a little much. Shapeshifting could be earned - swap in the Wildshape abilities into any class you choose and remove whatever class abilities you'd normally get at that level.

+1 ECL for that.

Symbiont as described.

+1 ECL for that.

How about... When she appears in the universe I have in mind, it's aboard a Go'auld starfigher, adrift? Also, much of her memory (mostly of her abilities) would be missing. She knows her history, but something about the arrival into the sector sapped her more powerful abilities?

This would mean that she is not on board


----------



## Jakathi (Oct 27, 2003)

*that might work. but the shape changing is a part of her.*

but i normally restrict it to a couple of things, like cat, owl, dragon (and the bipedal equivalents) and in the stories, she's mostly uses her clairsentient powers and the tk (ie jedi-master) and her ability to become invisible. along with the regenerative powers etc.


----------



## Aidan (Oct 27, 2003)

I don't think my game is powerful enough for you.

I'm not saying 'no' to you, just that we're dealing with Third Level PCs. Fifth if you stretch the ECLs.

You're talking Epic Level,


----------



## Jakathi (Oct 27, 2003)

*and she's a darn good swordswoman, archer and tracker*

with her chosen weapon the katana, she's possibly equal to that of yoda.


----------



## Jakathi (Oct 27, 2003)

*np. was worth a shot. thanks for considering*

*hugs


----------

